# Braided shock leader



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

I doubt that 30ft of 50lb mono has a great deal of stretch or elasticity.I think most of the shock of casting a weight or lure is absorbed by the bending of the rod.So,here is today's dumb question.
Why not use braid as a shock leader?
John


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

a few reasons.
1) Abrasion resistance
2) Cutting your hand when handling a big fish in the wash
3) Fearing the wrath of other anglers when fishing in a crowd.
4) I personally have had more trouble w/ breakoffs in braid than mono (most likely due to abrasion)


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

*Guarantee..........*

#50 mono has more stretch than you think, and most definitely more than braid.
If you are surf casting, you don't need 30' of #50 shock leader. 4-5 wraps around the spool with your drop is plenty. Braid has no stretch, therefore not much help in shock absorption.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a good can of worms to open . I think a braid CASTING leader is fine. If you are worried about abrasion resistance or cutting your hand, bump up in weight til you get the diameter you need. I would think that most casts are a smooth steady motion, thus not imparting a lot of "shock" to the line. Rather, you just need line strong enough to handle the cast or a mishap during casting to prevent your weight from breaking off and hitting someone or something, right?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Hawk said:


> #50 mono has more stretch than you think, and most definitely more than braid.
> If you are surf casting, you don't need 30' of #50 shock leader. 4-5 wraps around the spool with your drop is plenty. Braid has no stretch, therefore not much help in shock absorption.


Exactly.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

notso said:


> a few reasons.
> 1) Abrasion resistance
> 2) Cutting your hand when handling a big fish in the wash
> 3) Fearing the wrath of other anglers when fishing in a crowd.
> 4) I personally have had more trouble w/ breakoffs in braid than mono (most likely due to abrasion)


I use braid casting leader (shock) (at least 65lb) consistently on my spinning outfits, including my bait soakers....never had a problem with any of notso's listed items above....except #3.....I will not fish it in a crowd.

The braid running line with braid casting leader has given me some of my best fishing distances (better drags as well)....much better than any conventional setup I've owned, and I own many.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

OK,13 ft rod?Make it 23 feet.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Always cause for a heated debate. I use braid casting leader on my heavy shark spinning setup. Never had a problem with it. I absolutely agree with Nemo. A proper cast, if done correctly, is a smooth, steady motion with most of the "shock" absorbed from the rod tip. Thats why Im opposed to the term "shock" leader. I prefer casting leader. So I need to wear a glove or finger condom to cast, and a glove if i need to leader a big fish. Big deal. And I really dont care care about abrasion, all one has to do is inspect the line after every trip and tie on a new leader if need be. Not too hard.
But take into consideration where you are fishing. Pilings, rocks, piers, etc., everyone knows mono is better abrasion resistant in those environments. If you are just worrying about line over sandbars, braid actually stands up alot better fron constant sandbar and wave chaffing.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

You can use braid in place of a mono shock leader but I'd suggest inspecting it before each cast. I little nick on the leader will cut you off and possibly crash your rod.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Hawk said:


> #50 mono has more stretch than you think, and most definitely more than braid.



I agree. I've casted both and I can feel the difference between a braid shock leader vs a mono one. Not a huge difference or anything, but when combined with all of the other reasons, safer on the skin, lower maintenance (don't have to change as often), the choice is easy for me.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

I personaly prefer mono. The purpose for a "shock leader" is to absorb shock... Braid wont absorb shock so i dont believe that it would make too much of a "shock leader." Ive always used mono and never had a problem. But on the other hand if you just want some stronger line closer to youre rig then there is no problem with using braid as long as youre not in a crowd. Just my opinion.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

kingchaser34 said:


> I personaly prefer mono. The purpose for a "shock leader" is to absorb shock... Braid wont absorb shock so i dont believe that it would make too much of a "shock leader." Ive always used mono and never had a problem. But on the other hand if you just want some stronger line closer to youre rig then there is no problem with using braid as long as youre not in a crowd. Just my opinion.


That's exactly it... It's called a SHOCK leader for a reason. You can use braid, but that's not a shock leader, it's just a leader or a "casting leader".

If I replace the shocks on my truck with steel rods they're not really shocks anymore are they?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Personally I think the term "Shock leader" is a total misnomer!! I think it would be better understood if it was called " Lets not kill anyone with our detached sinker apparatus"


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

I know this is an old argument, but I personally prefer braid for my running line and my shock leader when fishing the surf. I tie better, stronger knots with braid. The knots are much smaller and traverse through the guides better. I can spool much more line and get more distance on my casts. 

Only draw backs IMO are if I'm fishing around rocks or if I'm grabbing the line, I need to wrap it with a towel or my shirt.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Listen to notso and Hawk...*



pipe said:


> I doubt that 30ft of 50lb mono has a great deal of stretch or elasticity.I think most of the shock of casting a weight or lure is absorbed by the bending of the rod.So,here is today's dumb question.
> Why not use braid as a shock leader?
> John


What's the biggest thing you've hooked and wrapped your braid shock leader around your hand to land? 

Your shock leader is not all about the cast. If you cast over a bar then that leader is dragged through lots of shells, sand, whatever and braid given up a lot quicker to abrasion than mono reqardless of test # in my experience. I fished 65# braid a couple of days and quickly gave it up after throwing away multiple rigs due to knicks in braid discovered after the fact .

Give me 50# mono over any braid any day. BTW, last fish landed on 50# mono was a 200# sandbar shark in Dec. Leaving for Hatteras Monday for my first spring trip. Maybe a night or two over in Ocracoke to try for a big drum. Have caught several there in early spring....


----------



## Sar315 (Jun 21, 2009)

pipe said:


> I doubt that 30ft of 50lb mono has a great deal of stretch or elasticity.I think most of the shock of casting a weight or lure is absorbed by the bending of the rod.So,here is today's dumb question.
> Why not use braid as a shock leader?
> John


Using mono as a shock leader is just wasting of energy (IMHO).
If mono just "consumes" force of cast, why not use braid and cast easier ?

Another benefit of braid leader is that knot is much smaller, less chance to get stuck in guides.


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lynn P. said:


> What's the biggest thing you've hooked and wrapped your braid shock leader around your hand to land?
> 
> Your shock leader is not all about the cast. If you cast over a bar then that leader is dragged through lots of shells, sand, whatever and braid given up a lot quicker to abrasion than mono reqardless of test # in my experience. I fished 65# braid a couple of days and quickly gave it up after throwing away multiple rigs due to knicks in braid discovered after the fact .
> 
> Give me 50# mono over any braid any day. BTW, last fish landed on 50# mono was a 200# sandbar shark in Dec. Leaving for Hatteras Monday for my first spring trip. Maybe a night or two over in Ocracoke to try for a big drum. Have caught several there in early spring....


Totaly agree


----------

